# Indiana Knife Laws?



## Chaela (Jan 12, 2007)

Does anyone know what the knife laws are in Indiana, for carrying. I've tried looking but everything comes up saying that there isnt a max length and I think there is. I think its around 3 or 4. I even went to a blade forum and they had absolutely no helpful information.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 12, 2007)

I have no idea...carry a little knife anyway, and if on the off chance someone finds it, say you're paranoid and that it's your anti-rape knife. I brought one with me the first time I hung out alone with a guy in high school - TRUTH!


----------



## Chaela (Jan 12, 2007)

lol, I plan on keeping it on me, I just want to know the max blade so I dont get in trouble on the off chance someone finds it. Though as of today I have a giant can of pepper spray :rotfl:

Oh the knife I plan on carrying is 3 inches from blade tip to the beginning of the handle.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 12, 2007)

Look here

State Knife Laws

or maybe you could email the chamber of commerse in the town you are going to visit...


----------



## Chaela (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks but I already went there and it just said unknown max length


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 12, 2007)

no clue, but I always used to carry one--in my pocket. Of course, my job let me do that kind of stuff though. B4 that I used to just carry one all the time too, my ex-boyfriend shopped with me for a pocket knife.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jan 12, 2007)

All I could find was that switchblades and gravity knives are illegal in Indiana. If they don't have a maximum length posted anywhere for the public to readily access it, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 12, 2007)

I know that here in TN switchblades are illegal. I have a knife I carry in my pocket just in case, until I get my hand gun carry permit this October.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 12, 2007)

Thats all I've found too. My moms working on having me taught how to shoot a gun by a police friend of hers, he's the one who got us the pepper spray, so I'm gonna have her ask him but I think its like 4. We bought a knife for my ex-uncle and I think the guy said that was the biggest you could carry, but its been sooo long ago that I cant remember.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 12, 2007)

who do you wanna kill?


----------



## iyoung (Jan 12, 2007)

ok I was looking and I found some info that might help...

#1

Indiana

Summary: Generally OK.

Max length: None apparent.

Specifically illegal: automatics &amp; throwing stars.

Relevant laws: Statutes mentioning "knife"

#2

B) It shall be unlawful for any person to wear or carry in any public street or place, elevator, public vehicle or place of assemblage any hatpin, ornament or sharp or pointed object, which has an exposed point or edge of more than one-half ( 1/2) inch, unless the point or edge is protected with a guard so as to cover it and prevent injury to any person coming in contact therewith.

http://library2.municode.com/mcc/Doc...=knives;knife;

#3

www.handgunlaw.us/documents/USKnife.pdf

this link has a chart that says nothing over 2"'s

These are just the first 3 links that I found. Let me know this is what you were looking for.

-- Ieshia


----------



## Chaela (Jan 12, 2007)

Haha I'm a petite little shit so I need protection...though if you really wanna know :moa:

Iyoung thanks! I didnt know about the hatpin thingy, it'll be covered its a folding pocket knife so I'll just have to see. Thanks for the links


----------



## iyoung (Jan 12, 2007)

Yw!


----------

